# Council Charges etc



## IrishPhil (Mar 21, 2013)

I'm considering a move to Nerja area in the next few years and am currently in the research phase. I will have an income so won't be looking for work. I have looked at the tax rates I would be paying and the general cost of living and all seems rosy.

I am just trying to find out if I am forgetting some charges or taxes that I'll be liable for. So are there general council taxes, property taxes, domestic waste charges or any other nasties that I should be aware of? If so roughly how much are they. 

I will be looking at 3+ bed detached houses and expect to be paying water charges of €30 p/month.

Any help appreciated.

Regards
Phil


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

IrishPhil said:


> I'm considering a move to Nerja area in the next few years and am currently in the research phase. I will have an income so won't be looking for work. I have looked at the tax rates I would be paying and the general cost of living and all seems rosy.
> 
> I am just trying to find out if I am forgetting some charges or taxes that I'll be liable for. So are there general council taxes, property taxes, domestic waste charges or any other nasties that I should be aware of? If so roughly how much are they.
> 
> ...


But you haven't given us the most vital piece of information - are you going to be renting or buying.

If buying - then don't just yet.

However, with a property that you own, there is the IBI (council tax) which can be anywhere from tens of euros to 1800 or more like ours - it all depends how legal the property is, how large it is and how recently they valued it.

The same goes for water and electricity. We pay about 60 euros a quarter for water but we pay 200 euros a month for electricity - but then everything is electric (aircon, hob, oven, fridges, freezers hot water etc.).

As you won't be working here, you will also have to factor in private health care (in all probability).


----------



## IrishPhil (Mar 21, 2013)

snikpoh said:


> But you haven't given us the most vital piece of information - are you going to be renting or buying.
> 
> If buying - then don't just yet.
> 
> ...


Thanks for reply.

I plan on renting for at least a year, maybe longer and keeping an eye on the property market.

Is the IBI based on the value of the property and does it cover all council charges, waste etc? I'm not sure what you mean by 'how legal it is?', do you mean an unauthorised development?

Regards
Phil


----------



## Lonely (Aug 11, 2012)

snikpoh said:


> to 1800 or more like ours


WHAT?? 

I need more info!

Thanks


----------



## Overandout (Nov 10, 2012)

Don't worry, I'm sure he means per year. 

The IBI is usually charged annually.


----------



## Filsh (Apr 8, 2013)

I have read a couple of things on the IBI rate and according to what I read I thought it was based on a percentage of the house property? I read in a Spanish tax site that local tax rate was based on 24% of 2% value of the house i.e. if the property costs 100,000 then 2% is 2,000 and take 24% which is 480 Euros per year and I also read elsewhere that in Malaga the rate is similar and is worked out at 0.475% of the property/land price which works out at 475 Euros per year on a 100k property.


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

Filsh said:


> I have read a couple of things on the IBI rate and according to what I read I thought it was based on a percentage of the house property? I read in a Spanish tax site that local tax rate was based on 24% of 2% value of the house i.e. if the property costs 100,000 then 2% is 2,000 and take 24% which is 480 Euros per year and I also read elsewhere that in Malaga the rate is similar and is worked out at 0.475% of the property/land price which works out at 475 Euros per year on a 100k property.


We pay 1800 per YEAR.

The value of the property is based on the cadestral figure. This is, in effect, the rateable value but has not been updated for years in some areas. As a consequence, the cadestral figure is multiplied by some figure to get a more realistic one.

The calculations above seem to give about the correct figures so I don't doubt them.

I forgot to mention that there is also the basura tax (waste collection). This is similar to the water rates in UK and covers waste water but also covers rubbish collection. Ours is about 120 euros per year.


----------



## Lonely (Aug 11, 2012)

snikpoh said:


> We pay 1800 per YEAR.
> 
> The value of the property is based on the cadestral figure. This is, in effect, the rateable value but has not been updated for years in some areas. As a consequence, the cadestral figure is multiplied by some figure to get a more realistic one.
> 
> ...


OK, thanks but if I want to have an idea at the amount I will have to pay on an apartment I want to buy, is there a way to check that online?

1,800 Euros isn't peanuts...

Thanks


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

Lonely said:


> OK, thanks but if I want to have an idea at the amount I will have to pay on an apartment I want to buy, is there a way to check that online?
> 
> 1,800 Euros isn't peanuts...
> 
> Thanks


No.

Go see the agent and ask to see last/this years IBI bill.


----------



## Lonely (Aug 11, 2012)

snikpoh said:


> No.
> 
> Go see the agent and ask to see last/this years IBI bill.


Will they know that, if the apartment is brand new?

Thanks


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

Lonely said:


> Will they know that, if the apartment is brand new?
> 
> Thanks


... ah, more information ....

Your town hall should be able to tell either you or the agent.


----------

